# banana blizzard



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats should i breed to my banana blizzard to get something interesting?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Well it depends on wheather you have a Banana blizzard as in Patternlessblizzard the only leo morph combo that is truely a Banana blizzard.Or do you have a high yellow blizzard that often wrongly get tagged as Banana blizzard when they infact are not.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

will hunt for a patty girlie then.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> will hunt for a patty girlie then.


Yep, that will be the only way to tell whether it is blizzard or a true patternless blizzard.

If he is a Banana then you will get some patternless offspring, if not you will only get normals providing the patternless isn't het for blizzard.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

TBH, if you don't know for sure it is a true Banana Blizzard, then I doubt it is. There are as rare as rocking horse droppings and would command a high price.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i didnt pay loads, & i dont know what the going rate would be anyhow, never seen one advertised


will have to test breed him to check if he is what he is then.

i have a tremper het patternless, if i cant find a patty i`ll have to use her, 

i can put him to her and if she throws patternless babies he is what he`s supposed to be.

i have a blizzard and het blizzard female too i can use if needs be.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> TBH, if you don't know for sure it is a true Banana Blizzard, then I doubt it is. There are as rare as rocking horse droppings and would command a high price.


Yep i dont think any have ever gone up for public sale?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

we have a patternless blizzard in the shop , cute little leo he/she is


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry to jump in, why are banana blizzards so uncommon as its not difficult to make...?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe they`ve never been fad of the week?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> whats should i breed to my banana blizzard to get something interesting?


pied, pastel, pewter ??? :whistling2:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

leos ..........


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

So how exactly would you make a banana blizzard? (sorry to go kinda off topic just curious  )


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

they are patternless blizzards, so doube recessive


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

patternless x blizzard = normals het for both as they are recessive

breed two babies back together to get a mixture of normal, blizzard, patternless and patternelss blizzard babies 

the patternless blizzards are the bananas

downside is, theres a 1 in 16 chance of a banana


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

A true Banana Blizzard is a Murphy Patternless crossed with a Blizzard.


----------



## Keir64 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm nice, so why are there hardly any around? I read they hadnt even been created yet..


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

theres been plenty created and ive seen a good few for sale (not yellow blizzards) but not usually on here


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

quadrapop said:


> theres been plenty created and ive seen a good few for sale (not yellow blizzards) but not usually on here


TBH, I haven't looked around for them for a whie. You have any links? Or kow who is breeding them?


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

not at the mo, i just recal seeing a few at doncaster and on various breeders sights.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

quadrapop said:


> theres been plenty created and ive seen a good few for sale (not yellow blizzards) but not usually on here


Where ?? too my knowledge there's only three known proven Patternlessblizzard.One was owned by prehistoric pets.One was owned by Kelli H at Hiss.And a breeder in American is said to have a Snow patternlessblizzard SPLIT Super snow.

IMO If they wasn't at least £1000 they wasn't Banana blizzard(patternlessblizzard).But more likely Hi-yellow blizzard miss named as Banana blizzards.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Keir64 said:


> Hmm nice, so why are there hardly any around? I read they hadnt even been created yet..


Looking likely to be because there seems to be compatibility issues when the Murphy`s Patternless and the Blizzard genes are both Homozygous - they just don`t seem to work well together so far; though that will prob change once a few established, compatible breeding groups are released to the public and more home breeders get their claws into the few that are working well.

There are a few other recessive gene combos that are pretty scarce on the ground too - some because they`re newer introductions than others (like the Bell Albino gene is `younger` than the Tremper Albino gene - so there`s been less time to work with it), but it`s more likely that these too are experiencing `compatibility issues` ie the elusive Murphys Patternless Bell Albinos and Blizzard Bell Albinos to name a couple. That`s not to say that there aren`t any at all - but there definitely aren`t as many as there should be when going off expected or predicted breeding outcomes where the regular rules are applied (for instance the double het` recessive 1 in 16 chance just doesn`t work out the way in should in practice as opposed to theory when certain genes are paired together....why though, I don`t know!!!).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

isnt the 1/16 thing probly just murphy`s law at its finest?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

funky1 said:


> Looking likely to be because there seems to be compatibility issues when the Murphy`s Patternless and the Blizzard genes are both Homozygous - they just don`t seem to work well together so far; though that will prob change once a few established, compatible breeding groups are released to the public and more home breeders get their claws into the few that are working well.


I thought that it was just down to the fact they are impossible to visually tell apart and unless people are breeding specifically for a Banana Blizzard then chances are they wont test breed the possible Banana.

I bet there are some out there and people own them without realising.
But i feel sure that anyone selling one as Banana Blizzard at a price that you see normal blizzards and patternless at then it wont be one


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

quadrapop said:


> sorry to jump in, why are banana blizzards so uncommon as its not difficult to make...?


FIRST.This and two year for them to mature.

Blizzard X Patternless = .

Normal HET Patternless,blizzard.

THEN.This and two year for them to mature

Normal HET Patternless,blizzard X Normal HET Patternless,blizzard = .

Normal Poss-HET Patternless,Blizzard.
Patternless Poss-HET Blizzard.
Blizzard Poss-HET Patternless.
Patternlessblizzard.

The odds of Patternlessblizzard are 1/16.Plus baby Patternlessblizzards look just like Hi-yellow blizzards.So first you have to grow all yellow blizzard looking leo's so yet another two year to mature so that a minimum of 5 year to get this far.Then breed them to Patternless leo's.To see which if any gives you 100%Patternless offspring.So it a lot of work and with all the other easyer morph out there.Maybe people just don't think it's really worth the work to get a leo that pretty much looks like a patternless as a adult that happens to be blizzard at the same time.But if we all put a patternless female in with are blizzard group or a Blizzrd female in are patternless group to all get mass Normal HET Patternless,Blizzard offspring i think we can all soon make them pretty common.But you'd have to get meny people to agree and swap baby'etc.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you're right guys, they are a bit too similar to other morphs to make such a long winded effort imo.
Unless you really wanted to mix Murphy Patternless and Blizzard for other 'projects', but I'm not sure what they would be !


----------

